
In Maritime Logbooks, a Trove of 'Extraordinary' Imagery - Thevet
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/arts/design/in-maritime-logbooks-a-trove-of-extraordinary-imagery.html
======
ryanmarsh
"Extraordinary"?

Are they not sure?

